# C260 Stem



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

I ordered a C260 stem from my LBS and was wondering if both sides are the same, or will one side put the bars a little higher than the other. Also, is there a mark on the stem that indicates this, or just look at it when you install it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Run one way you get 84 degrees, run the other, you get 6 degrees. You can tell when you install it which is which, it's pretty dramatic.


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave

This is out of subject but I just wanted to thank you for the bolts you sent me for the C260 stem.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

renedelbarco said:


> Dave
> 
> This is out of subject but I just wanted to thank you for the bolts you sent me for the C260 stem.


My pleasure! Glad I could help.


----------

